# What to use



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

So I am sure I can gather all this information from the site, and I am sure everyone has their own opinion, but here goes. I am back in this for the long haul, and I am going to stick to muzzle loading so it is time for an upgrade (had a 20 year hiatus and started hunting again last year). My current setup worked well enough, but I want to step it up a little. So what does everyone recommend? I am talking muzzle loader, bullets (last year I shot Barnes TMZ, and this year Barnes Expander MZ), etc. If you were starting over, what would you do? I am sure this has been asked before, but what else is there to do until next year!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

How much $$$ do you want to spend? If you could spend any amount, I would buy my TC Encore every day of the week. I don't think you can really find a disadvantage to it.

Muzzleloading is going to give you so many options in a reasonable range so this thread could be long. I would put them in this order based on price:

1. TC Encore or Triumph - around $500+

2. CVA Accura V2 - Around $400

3. TC Omega or CVA Optima V2 - $250-$300


I know that there are other great brands though. I just have enough data on these to recommend them.


If you want loose, you can't beat Blackhorn. For pellets I like 777. For primers I like 777.

When I decide to settle on a bullet, I will let you know. What your gun shoots best is what is best. Powerbelts kill for me, not for some. Barnes makes some great bullets. I also hear good stuff about the new Thor bullets. Get the gun then figure that out.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I am cheap.

I shoot a Remington Genesis that came in at under $100 after the rebate.
I topped her with a Traditions 1x32 scope for about $50.
I buy the handloading pistol rounds (Hornady XTP in 250gr or the Hornady XTP-MAG in 300gr) and buy the sabots separately... really brings the cost down compared to buying the pre-matched stuff.

Seems to be a good setup to me... the proof is on the paper (http://utahwildlife.net/forum/14-muzzleloaders/98785-last-minute-prep.html).


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Are you only going to hunt in Utah or possible elsewhere? For sample, all of the guns listed in this thread are illegal in Idaho (was looking at their regs yesterday).


-DallanC


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Good question. For the foreseeable future I will only be in Utah. Deer and Elk.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Any of the above will work, next question is budget. There's a strong chance I'm going to get a CVA Accura V2 for my boy for Christmas... just waiting to see what kind of black friday deals come along in the next month.

I'd buy a second Rem700ML in a heartbeat if I could find a SS version for sale (near zero chance of that, people that own them wont give them up).

-DallanC


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I have one. PM sent DallenC.


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I would highly recommend Traditional, There is just something about an old side lock and the smell of gunpowder in the morning. I recommend a Lyman or Thompson Center.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I wish they made left handed Hawkin rifles that don't cost over $800. Having my eyes so close to the cap when touching one off always bothered me.


-DallanC


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I am a Lefty and I have a Lefty T/C that didn't cost over $800.


----------

